# Paddy and Scott's (Bury St. Edmunds, Suffolk)



## bscott (Mar 8, 2015)

Had a very enjoyable visit to Paddy & Scott's in Abbeygate Street this afternoon.

Mine was a black espresso with a maple & pecan danish and the wife had a cappuccino and chocolate and coconut slice.

Delicious!

Gave a new impetous to our search for a replacement for our now extinct bean to cup http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22732-Replacing-bean-to-cup-machine.


----------

